# Identifying aby



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm wondering a couple of things about abys:

1. If I don't want aby in a line, how easy/hard is it to identify them in litters depending on other coat types involved; rex and/or longhair specifically?

2. When not selected for, do abys still have at least one or two obvious rosettes or can they be phenotypically smooth but genetically abys (rstrst as opposed to Rstrst)?

3. At what age is it easiest to spot if a mouse is aby or not?

The reason why I'm asking is because I don't particularly like them, but not sure if I necessarily have to stay away from any and all mice that _may _be carriers to avoid problems or if it's fairly simple to breed them out of a line as I go. Well, as simple as getting rid of any recessive gene is, anyway. :wink:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't answer any of the genetic stuff but I had an aby appear out of a line of supposedly pure exhibition PEWS.I was horrified.You could tell from the fuzzy stage before it's eyes opened.Obviously no selection had taken place and it came from smooth parents and had good rosettes.It's been more than a year and there haven't been anymore.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, that must've been quite the shock! And good rosettes too? Yikes... Although, I'm cautiously positive about it showing as early as the fuzzy stage.

I know I read many years ago about a heavily inbred line of golden syrian hamsters (golden is their agouti) which suddenly produced the recessive variety dark grey in gen 50+.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Abys when bred poorly can have as little as a single zip under that disappears with age. Their first coat is the best, and you CAN find yourself with a slightly rumpled looking mouse by adulthood. They are actually more visible when angora, but rex might well make it impossible to tell until you see a rosette center point. :/


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

That's what I was afraid of. Hm, probably should try to avoid possible carriers entirely, then.


----------

